# Dress like your boss?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeez, thank Allah (or any other deity / tooth fairy) I'm more or less my own boss!
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/fashion-blog/2013/sep/05/dress-like-your-boss


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Good thing I always dress like a boss.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

there's how you do it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yet another good reason to avoid office jobs like the plague.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry I misread the thread title.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, that link.... What Statistics is coming to....


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, my boss is female whereas I am male. And I'm a school teacher. I don't think dressing like my boss is going to go down well.

Either way, I don't play mind games. I dress how I dress, and if they don't like it they can fire me.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Distrust any enterprise that requires new clothes." ~ Thoreau


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Everyone at my office including my boss wears slacks and a dress shirt. I wear a pumpkin costume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

You'll forge a great career, Couchie. Let me guess: you're a mortician / undertaker?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If I dressed like my boss I'd have to wear a sari. My employers know I wear whatever is clean in my closet if I am expected to show up. It is time we overcame this social pressure **. If someone else wants to fit in, let them. Let them get promoted too. As long as I have health insurance I'm okay, and if I were suddenly unemployed I probably wouldn't have health problems to worry about.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dress better than your boss. Get to work five minutes earlier. Be better prepared at meetings. Let all know, very indirectly, that you are tolerant of your boss's failings...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm lucky - I'm based in a comfortable, air-conned warehouse office within a chemical company and there are no dress restrictions/obligations/uniform for any of us (including the boss) as long as we have the correct PPE when we go into the plant, storage or laboratory areas. I'm not averse to a smart dress code by any means but smart gear is pretty impractical where we are.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Wouldn't dream of it
He turns up as though he's going to a beach party, shorts, t-shirts sandals
not really the correct workwear for an insurance company
At least some of try to keep a bit of professionalism


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Everyone at my office including my boss wears slacks and a dress shirt. I wear a pumpkin costume.


... but that is because you are the guy they send out to the street corner to hand out the company's publicity flyers to passersby.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Well, my boss is female whereas I am male. And I'm a school teacher. I don't think dressing like my boss is going to go down well.
> 
> Either way, I don't play mind games. I dress how I dress, and if they don't like it they can fire me.


Never know, a snappy pantssuit and a blouse with an attached loose scarf-like cravat could just up your game. I'd draw the line at lipstick, nail polish, and "big hair."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

At the apex of the hippie era, I graduated and began teaching private piano lessons, as well as free-lance accompanying. 
I had / have a habit-rut since prep school of wearing sports jackets, but I had the cliche rather long and semi-baroque hair of the era. I got it cut rather short.

I read the reaction of those coming to me for the first consultation, and realized they were all expecting me to see the musician as having a more "Bohemian" appearance. I let the hair grow back out a bit 

Point is, not necessarily your boss, but what meets (within reason and without feeling to much compromise as to appearance-identity) the expectations of your clientele, and whatever 'professional' in your field is. (professional artists, it seems, should appear at least a little on the fringe "artsy."

Working for yourself, once your professionalism is established to the client, you can then take your appearance in any number of directions: the first impression is what imprints and is most important.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

How you dress is part of your act, isn't it? 

I dressed in trousers when I started going to violin lessons with my dynamic & sometimes satirical young teacher. Now I always wear a dramatic skirt or dress & scarf; it reminds him that I'm an older lady from the Hippy Era, & thus I get less flak! 

Last night, at the concert, a lot more people than usual chatted to me. (Strangers.) Later, I decided that it was because I was wearing an orange dress & a crimson scarf! I had the same experience as a young woman when visiting London for the first time, dressed in a purple top & a mustard cardigan. People homed in on me, apparently believing that I was an American tourist!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

In spring and summer, my typical clothing is jeans and polo shirt. In autumn and winter, jeans and cardigan. That's all, really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

I am my boss ya gota believe me


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Andante said:


> I am my boss ya gota believe me


They say that people who work for themselves have the worst bosses...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

KenOC said:


> They say that people who work for themselves have the worst bosses...


Better than working for an idiot Ken


----------

